# Baking AAS



## powders101 (Dec 26, 2011)

there is something to be said about baking your steroids
Especially those that do not use sterile oil to begin with.


DRY HEAT STERILIZATION OF PARENTERAL OIL VEHICLES.
T Kupiec1 , R Ahmad2 , P Matthews3 , L V Allen, Jr.4

1Analytical Research Laboratories, Edmond, OK, 2University of Central Oklahoma, Edmond, OK, 3Analytical Research Laboratories, Edmond, OK, 4Midwest Institute of Research and Technology, Edmond, OK,


Purpose.

The purpose of this study was to evaluate the effect of temperature and time on the dry heat sterilization conditions of three different parenteral oil vehicles. Methods. Three different oils, cottonseed oil, peanut oil, and sesame seed oil were each spiked with Bacillus subtillus spores. The inoculated oils were exposed to dry heat at 4 different temperatures (150ºC, 160ºC, 170ºC, and 180ºC) for three time intervals (1, 1.5 and 2 hours). Following inoculation and dry heat sterilization, samples were placed in a sterile laminar flow hood and processed according to <71> Sterility Tests of the USP XXIII using thioglycolate broth and fluid D. The specimens were then placed into the incubator at 30ºC for 3, 5 and 7 days and observed for bacterial growth. The above variables were performed in triplicate. Positive and negative controls were run along with each variable and group for quality control. Results. Cottonseed oil, peanut oil, and sesame seed oil were found to be free of Bacillus subtillus following dry heat sterilization at all four temperatures for 1, 1.5 and 2 hours at 3, 5 and 7 days. The positive controls were positive for observed growth and the negative controls had no observed bacterial growth. Conclusions. Dry heat sterilization of parenteral oils at 150ºC for one hour was sufficient time and temperature. However the authors recommend dry heat sterilization at 160ºC for one hour after the oil has reached the desired temperature. These studies were partially funded by the Professional Compounding Centers of America, Inc.


----------

